# not plans (but need help)



## zig 2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

im in process of designing a micro v8 (air powered of course) and cant decide on what type of valving to use. a pushrod system would be ideal for scale but to complicated i need something small and not to complicated 
please help ???


----------



## 1Kenny (Jan 22, 2008)

Just a thought, have you looked at a rotary valve with slots cut into a shaft for the valve timing?

Kenny


----------



## BobWarfield (Jan 22, 2008)

zig 2007  said:
			
		

> im in process of designing a micro v8 (air powered of course) and cant decide on what type of valving to use. a pushrod system would be ideal for scale but to complicated i need something small and not to complicated
> please help ???



Not sure what makes the pushrods too complicated?

You could also make an overhead cam system, but unless its DOHC, which means making 4 cams, you'll still need a rocker system. The rotary valve idea is probably the simplest.

Best,

BW


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jan 22, 2008)

You could always get the plans for this Guys radial engine (the Halo). It uses a push rod system and modify to suit to what you are building. 


Eric


----------



## zig 2007 (Jan 23, 2008)

yeah still undesided


----------

